# safe cigarette filter



## h1234 (19 Aug 2020)

hello, can anyone suggest some safe cigarette filter brands i can use to superglue. I had a look at swan filters but they have so many different types.  are they all safe expect anything that says "menthol"


----------



## Krzysztof 82 (Kris) (19 Aug 2020)

Good morning @h1234,
Yes, all are safe, except those with added chemicals like menthol. You can tear it for smaller pieces if needed. 
You can also use external filter floss, for instance pond floss. 

Regards.


----------



## Melll (19 Aug 2020)

Hi,

When Filipe Oliveira came to @Aquarium Gardens last year I gave him a menthol filter and he used it but I wouldn`t advise it if you have fish in the tank now.  Or as @Krzysztof 82 (Kris) has advised above, filter floss and I have also seen ordinary white paper kitchen towel used.


----------



## h1234 (19 Aug 2020)

ok thanks guys, just really would rather be safe then sorry.

they have  'swan slimline filter tips x165' in my local super market
is it safe yes?

or this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-PALM...rentrq:06732be81740aa4652837fdefffffac0|iid:1

 is this also safe


----------



## Melll (19 Aug 2020)

h1234 said:


> is it safe yes?




As non of the professional aquascapers I have seen have given a brand name and they are scattered around the world, I would assume that yes, cigarette filters are safe to use but use at you own risk.


----------



## dcurzon (19 Aug 2020)

I smoke Rollie's, which come with filters that I don't use, therefore I have some. Pm me your address and I'll stick some in a. envelope for you


----------



## h1234 (21 Aug 2020)

thanks for the kind offer but i have already bought some swan filter tips , they are not wrapped in any paper which is good. saves me having to unwrap them.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Aug 2020)

I use Swan filter tips also, the slim ones. Problem is they don't react with super glue the way that actual cigarrette filters do, and consequently don't work so well.
However, I've done a bit of experimenting and UHU liquid super glue works well with Swan filters.

Be careful tho' it's nasty stuff I accidentally spilt some on my jeans... an exothermic reaction occurred and if I hadn't pealed my jeans away I'd have been burned.
The reaction is a bit delayed tho'. Don't get caught out by looking closely to see if it's smoking you'll gas yourself  🤪

And yes it's safe, once the glue has gone off the result is as hard as concrete and pretty much inert.


----------



## zozo (21 Aug 2020)

https://www.bullbrand.co.uk/collections/mascotte

Unfortunately paper wrapped, but it comes in different sizes. regular, slim, extra slim and or slim and long etc.  Could fit the occasion. 💪


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Aug 2020)

Forgot to mention I used a bit of sand paper to rough up the surface of the filter slightly, like those mentioned above by Marcel I think they're paper wrapped, it seemed to work better.


----------



## h1234 (22 Aug 2020)

yep, swan filters do not work. just tried them


----------

